# Good amp to use on a single 12" dual 4 ohm kicker cvx



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm running an old school Rockford Fosgate punch 75 2 channel amp bridged to my 12" kicker cvx dual 4 ohm sub wired down to 2 ohms I think, it pounds but I know it can hit a lot harder and just wonderin what a good amp would be for it and how to wire up the sub for that amp to get the most out of it. Also I am running it in a sealed box should I go with a ported box?


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Well considering that sub is rated for 750 Wrms you could definitely give it more power than the ~300W it's getting from that Punch 75. Without a budget it's hard to recommend anything. We need to know if you're on a VVME budget or a McIntosh budget. 

What are the specs of the box it's in now? What are your goals and what type of music do you listen to? Sealed boxes are generally gonna have a flatter response curve at the expense of some output. Ported will generally be much more peaky, especially around tuning, but will net you some additional output over sealed.


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

Not too expensive probably $200-300 or cheaper if possible but list any amps that can hold their power without getting hot for a few hours of continuous play cuz I cruise a lot and listen to hip hop, rap, and dubstep so they all have some pretty heavy bass. Also don't know the size of the box but it's probably like 13" tall x18" wide x 15" deep or something like that, I'll get dimensions of the box in the morning


What is a VVME budget or a McIntosh budget?


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

The dimensions of the box are 13" tall x 15-1/2" wide x 15-1/2" deep


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

AQ 1200d. Lots of good things coming from their amps and they put out rated power pluss on good electrical...


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

Who makes that amp? Wouldn't it blow my sub since its a 1200watt?


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

81monte505 said:


> Who makes that amp? Wouldn't it blow my sub since its a 1200watt?


It's made by AudioQue, or SoundQubed as they changed their name. It makes around 800-900WRms at 2 ohms. There are a lot of other budget brands out there as well; Hifonics, Audiopipe and a bunch of others. Some people use them with no problems and others have a ton of issues. Most budget amps will struggle to make its rated power and many are highly inefficient. 

Check this one out: http://www.vminnovations.com/Produc...X1D-1000-Watt-Mono-D-Car-Audio-Amplifier.html

It's a discontinued model so its cheaper and will do over rated at 1 or 2 ohms. Just set your gains right and you're in business.


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

81monte505 said:


> The dimensions of the box are 13" tall x 15-1/2" wide x 15-1/2" deep


So if my math is right you have ~1.8 cu.ft. before displacement. With the type of music you listen to, I think you would be much happier with a ported enclosure. 

If I remember correctly, these subs like smaller boxes. Maybe someone can model it for you on WinISD and see what the optimum specs would be for a ported box.


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

L.Daco1 said:


> It's made by AudioQue, or SoundQubed as they changed their name. It makes around 800-900WRms at 2 ohms. There are a lot of other budget brands out there as well; Hifonics, Audiopipe and a bunch of others. Some people use them with no problems and others have a ton of issues. Most budget amps will struggle to make its rated power and many are highly inefficient.
> 
> Check this one out: http://www.vminnovations.com/Produc...X1D-1000-Watt-Mono-D-Car-Audio-Amplifier.html
> 
> It's a discontinued model so its cheaper and will do over rated at 1 or 2 ohms. Just set your gains right and you're in business.



Alright cool, thanks I'll check this amp out in the near future when I get some extra cash


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

L.Daco1 said:


> So if my math is right you have ~1.8 cu.ft. before displacement. With the type of music you listen to, I think you would be much happier with a ported enclosure.
> 
> If I remember correctly, these subs like smaller boxes. Maybe someone can model it for you on WinISD and see what the optimum specs would be for a ported box.


I'll look up the specs on kicker's website, and any amps you would reccomend?


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

I was looking into getting a ported box that is 2.25 cu.ft and was wondering what should the box be tuned to? Does it matter? And why does it matter if the box is tuned if it needs to be?


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

81monte505 said:


> I was looking into getting a ported box that is 2.25 cu.ft and was wondering what should the box be tuned to? Does it matter? And why does it matter if the box is tuned if it needs to be?


The higher you tune the box the more output you will get at the expense of sound quality. The lower you tune the better it will sound at the expense of ksome output. It's always a give and take, to get something you have to give something up. Generally speaking, a frequency range of 32-35Hz will get you the best of both worlds. It is entirely subwoofer dependent though and some drivers will do better in different applications. 

Programs like WinISD will allow you to model the speaker in different sized and tuned boxes and give you an idea how the speaker will perform in a given enclosure. It's not 100% accurate but it should get you in the ballpark, especially if you have someone who knows what they're doing. It will also show port velocity so you can see if you're gonna have any chuffing, or port noise.

I personally am not very good at doing this, and I doubt anyone on this forum is either. Your best bet is to get on a forum where there are people who can do this for you, or search out a box design company and pay them for a design. 

You got a PM coming your way.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

L.Daco1 said:


> The higher you tune the box the more output you will get at the expense of sound quality. The lower you tune the better it will sound at the expense of ksome output. It's always a give and take, to get something you have to give something up. Generally speaking, a frequency range of 32-35Hz will get you the best of both worlds. It is entirely subwoofer dependent though and some drivers will do better in different applications.
> 
> Programs like WinISD will allow you to model the speaker in different sized and tuned boxes and give you an idea how the speaker will perform in a given enclosure. It's not 100% accurate but it should get you in the ballpark, especially if you have someone who knows what they're doing. It will also show port velocity so you can see if you're gonna have any chuffing, or port noise.
> 
> ...


The software is practically useless if you don't know what you're doing. If you don't know how the subwoofer will behave inside a specific vehicle or the limitations of the software you will not have accurate results.

Be careful whos info you trust on the forums. 

Even one of the most popular paid design guys doesn't have a clue. Just goes to show it's not hard to get acceptable results.


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

Alright thanks guys, has anyone had any experience with hifonics amps? Are they pretty good? If so I might be ordering it soon


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

81monte505 said:


> Alright thanks guys, has anyone had any experience with hifonics amps? Are they pretty good? If so I might be ordering it soon


They're alright, just don't expect rated power.


----------



## jon&crystal408 (Mar 27, 2012)

Make sure it's the Brutus hifonics and its the brz model there not over rated they actually push out true rms power look it up bxi is over rated so if u do get one its gonna run 5-6 hundred if u want top of the line to actually push your sub wit out it blowing cuz the amp can't handle it


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

jon&crystal408 said:


> Make sure it's the Brutus hifonics and its the brz model there not over rated they actually push out true rms power look it up bxi is over rated so if u do get one its gonna run 5-6 hundred if u want top of the line to *actually push your sub wit out it blowing cuz the amp can't handle it*


:nono:

Speakers can be damaged 2 ways. First is mechanically from over excursion, second is thermally. If you thermally damage a speaker with rated RMS power, you must been clipping the shit out of the signal.


----------



## antgjr (Jun 25, 2011)

If you want to go the cheap route get a boss onyx 3500 from what I can figure its about 6-800 true Watts and it is 1 ohm stable you can pick one up off eBay for like 80$ i got mine for 50 pushing 2 cvrs wired at one ohm for about 2 years now


----------

